# E.D. issues



## johnny99 (May 14, 2012)

Ok I'm a married guy, LOVE my wife very much and I'm only 36 having E.D. issues. Being this young with this really sucks but my doc thankfully gave me samples of Cialis 10mg and Levitra 10mg. The Levitra for me worked better for some reason that I don't know. The Cialis did not result in quite as hard an erection. The Levitra was insane, its really a powerful pill. 
Anyway after using these I am convinced just about every guy could benefit from these medications. It turns your erection into a super erection. Levitra also helps you delay or last longer.
My doc only gave me 3 samples of Cialis and 2 of Levitra, I wish it had been more like 10 of each. I only used 1 of each medications. I will try the Cialis again, I heard sometimes it takes a second try before it kicks in. So that is my story, so far.


----------

